# Каким клеем клеить клапана?



## 747050 (31 Дек 2012)

Сетка от пыли. На сколько она необходима? Если необходима, то какую попроще можно поставить, а то на ебее они вроде дороговато обходятся? Где можно найти информацию по уходу за механикой? Интересует вопрос смазки


----------



## Евгений51 (31 Дек 2012)

747050 писал:


> Интересует вопрос смазки


На баяне не смазавают.


----------



## ze_go (7 Янв 2013)

Евгений51 писал:


> На баяне не смазавают.


 безаппеляционное заявление :biggrin: 
а если металл по металлу?


----------



## Евгений51 (8 Янв 2013)

ze_go писал:


> а если металл по металлу?


Попробуйте если не доверяете.Можно простым карандашиком порисовать,вреда не будет.


----------

